
Robotic Mall Cop Unveiled in Japan - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,482084,00.html
======
lallysingh
The worst part of this is that it'll probably throw the net on you in front of
your friends.

A 2 ft tall robot at 6mph catches you with a cheezy net, and you're down for
the count. With witnesses, that's punishment nobody wants.

------
froo
I saw this and the first thing I was hoping for was either a Robocop ripoff
or, what would have been much cooler would be an ED-209.

Seriously, Even though I'm a law abiding citizen, if I saw an 18 foot tall,
machine gun toting, rocket launcher wielding law enforcement death-bot... I'd
think twice before doing anything against the law.

------
falsestprophet
If they could figure out a way to call it SkyNet, they would probably get a
lot of attention.

------
gcheong
"We have basically designed the robot for corporate use" I could just see it
now. You arrive at work on layoff day and there's one of these standing next
to your cube.

------
brk
More Japanese robo-future gimickry. A top speed of 6MPH? Maybe it can put an
end to those early morning geriatric mall walkers causing mayhem :)

------
bprater
Is it autonomous? If not, is it really a robot or just a remote-controlled car
with Spiderman aspirations?

~~~
streety
Following the article to the youtube video and then following the link there
leads you to this site:
[http://robot.watch.impress.co.jp/cda/news/2009/01/23/1567.ht...](http://robot.watch.impress.co.jp/cda/news/2009/01/23/1567.html)

Translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Frobot.watch.impress.co.jp%2Fcda%2Fnews%2F2009%2F01%2F23%2F1567.html&sl=ja&tl=en)

The opening paragraph includes the following, "announced it had jointly
developed a remote-controlled robot that can be secured in the new phone"

Seems to be entirely remote controlled.

